# 2011 BF750 from stock to Trail Beast (Pic Heavy)



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys and gals, I think I have made my brute into what I imagined it and more when I first started modding it. I wanted a trail beast and I think I got it. I bought it new in 2011. Here are some pics of my Brutes journey. 

Before mods






MSD


Muzzy Pro


Growlers




VFJ Stage 3


Teardown for FST High Compression Pistons and Stage 2 cams






Elka Stage 3's


Precision Pro Steering Stabilizer


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, she's a trail-master now. And how do you like all the mods now that its done?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! :rockn: very impressive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I bet that's a lot of fun to ride. Looks great too.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

NMK, I am pretty sure I am done with the major stuff as far as making it capable and fast. But, I love it. The new springs Elka sent are just what I was looking for. I still want a few other mods. Some sort of front bumper, skid plates, and really want to redo the handlebars. Thinking Rox riser and some bars. I just really do not like the stockers angle. Dont know exaxtly what yet. Need a Rigid light bar in front and a back-up light. I also still have to put on my CannedHam pegs. Recieved them, just been hunting in my free time.

Po425 - Thanks. I couldn't have done it without researching and the help of members from this forum and others. I wanted something different and my own. 

BruteRider- Thanks man. I really like the look and especially how it surprises people that think Utility ATVs are only for work and are slow... This one does see about 10% work, but the rest is trails riding.


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

Caught my interest with the Can Am pegs comment... I'm curious to see what the plans are for that. The floorboards and the supports are pretty much my biggest complaint about my Brute.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

fatkidkustomz said:


> Caught my interest with the Can Am pegs comment... I'm curious to see what the plans are for that. The floorboards and the supports are pretty much my biggest complaint about my Brute.



Yeah there are several guys that are running older renegade pegs. I just bought some on Ebay. I will be installing within the week. Rox makes some pegs that I was looking at, but they are pricy. These look almost as stout. 

Here is the product listing. 
 Can Am New ATV Foot Peg Kit Boot Well Grip Gripper Outlander Max 715000916 | eBay


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

jlgil73 said:


> Yeah there are several guys that are running older renegade pegs. I just bought some on Ebay. I will be installing within the week. Rox makes some pegs that I was looking at, but they are pricy. These look almost as stout.
> 
> Here is the product listing.
> Can Am New ATV Foot Peg Kit Boot Well Grip Gripper Outlander Max 715000916 | eBay


Ok... So you're doing just the pegs and not the framework underneath? The supports under the floorboards are weak on these things and I'm gonna work on a solution to that. I think it's going to involve making new ones though.


----------

